# Modificar tensión de salida de fuente de alimentación conmutada



## fly (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola, sabeis si se puede modificar la tensión de salida de una fuente de alimentación conmutada? o no se puede por el transformador que lleva de salida? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 29, 2008)

NO importa que fuente tengas, a todas se le puede variar la tension y la corriente tambien, pero necesito mas información de tu fuente para ayudarte. esquemas, voltaje, intensidad, información.


----------



## fly (Abr 29, 2008)

Es una fuente de alimentación para leds de tridonic atco, de 12 V y quería ver si podía pasar de esos 12 V a 60 V o algo así, si quieres te puedo decir el integrado que controla a la fuente. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Mandrake (May 6, 2008)

Para modificar una fuente conmutada primero debes conocer la relacion espiras por voltio.
Este punto lo alcanzaremos asi:

Agrega una vuelta (espira) al transformador de salida de la fuente conmutada; conectamos un sencillo circuito rectificador de media onda (1N4007) y condensador (1000uF) a la espira, en paralelo con el condensador colocamos un tester en escala VDC y medimos el voltaje obtenido de esa espira; si la lectura fuera muy baja entonces se hace la prueba con 2 o mas espiras.

Asi se obtiena la relacion de forma practica, luego haz los calculos para modificarla de acuerdo a tus necesidades.

No es necesario modificar el bobinado primario.


----------



## fly (May 7, 2008)

El problema es que no queria modificar la bobina, mas que nada por que me parece casi imposible, al tratarse de bobinas de hilo muy muy fino, con muchas vueltas y aparte desarmar la bobina lo veo imposible. Yo tenia pensado en modificar alguna resistencia del CI que controla la conmutación en el primaria de la bobina, alterando su frecuencia y por lo tanto modificando la tensión de salida. Esto se suele hacer así para modificar la tensión de salida de una fuente conmutada? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2010)

> Agrega una vuelta (espira) al transformador de salida de la fuente conmutada; *conectamos un sencillo circuito rectificador de media onda (1N4007)* y condensador (1000uF) a la espira, en paralelo con el condensador colocamos un tester en escala VDC y medimos el voltaje obtenido de esa espira; si la lectura fuera muy baja entonces se hace la prueba con 2 o mas espiras.


 
*man05drake;85330* , el sistema es el correcto, salvo que el 1N4007 sirve para fuentes convencionales, para conmutadas obligadamente un díodo rápido.

A altas frecuencias el 1N4007 se comporta como un cortocircuito.

La solución que le veo para llegar a 60 Vcc sin modificar el transformador es usar multiplicadores (díodos y capacitores) , pero para uso en baja corriente .


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 30, 2010)

No es necesario meterle diodo para checar que relacion tiene, si en el secundaro tienes 12V y 5 esperas, pues logicamente si pones 10 espiras tendras el doble de voltage CON EL MISMO CICLO DE TRABAJO, esto quiere decir, que si tienes un ciclo de trabajo de 25% para tener los 12V, con las mismas espiras tendras un ciclo de trabajo del 50%, pero si doblas el numero de espiras el ciclo de trabajo decrece.

Asi que para sacarle los 60V tienes a fuerza que modificar el bobiado, si no, cuando conectes una carga en el secundario el voltage se caira bastante y puedes entrar a la zona de magnetizacion del nucleo que no es seguro, osea, salir de la linealidad de Bmax del nucleo.

De que puedes sacarle los 60V, talves puedas sin legar al ciclo de trabajo maximo, (DMC= 49.9%max, CMC 99.9%max, pero al momento de cargarlo se caera el voltage si es que no modificaste el secundario.

Las fuentes SPMS con voltage variable estan diseñadas para que el siclo de trabajo este en el rango de poder modificar el voltage sin subir tanto el ciclo de trabajo.


----------



## Marck (Jun 22, 2012)

que gente mas capa siempre llego a este foro tarde o temprano, este tema es re antiguo pero a quien le importa mi problema es actual. tengo una fuente de 24v conmutada quiero que sea de 9voltios que puedo hacer le quito espiras al secundario? ayúdenme por favor


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 22, 2012)

efectivamente marck si por ejemplo tiene 10 vueltas tirando 24 volts con 5 tiraria 12 volts ...yo estoy haciendo algo parecido me robaron el cargador de mi netbook que tiraba 19 volts y consegui uno de 12 volt asi que debere darles mas vueltas y cambiar el electrolitico dela salida por uno de mas voltaje...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2012)

Ummmm , pueden tener un optoacoplador que realimente el sistema . . .  en ese caso habría que modificar valores


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmm , pueden tener un optoacoplador que realimente el sistema . . .  en ese caso habría que modificar valores



huy esa no la sabia,,,mejor me lo compro al cargador chau 280 mangos


----------



## orenes (Feb 5, 2013)

Hola, se podría modificar para que trabajase como una simétrica, yo lo que necesito es que entregue +-65 voltios sin rectificar, que rectificado si no he hecho mal las cuentas +-92 voltios, sino es posible utilizar al 100% la fuente que sólo sea hasta la salida del secundario del transformador, me gustaría ahorrarme tener que comprar un transformador de +-65 V a 40 A, que son algo caros y así le doy uso a un ATX que tengo por aquí como pisapapeles.

Saludos a todos y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2013)

Tenés un post que explica como : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/


----------



## Marck (Jun 30, 2014)

Se que estoy desenterrando mensajes antiguos pero pues antes no tenia los conocimientos suficientes ahora termine la carrera de electronica pero aun me faltan mas conocimientos quiero aprender mas con ustedes. Y ESTA VEZ TENGO UN APORTE, modificar el voltaje de  una fuente conmutada si es posible sin necesida de cambiar los embobinados del transformador de ferritas de alta frecuencia, solo debemos tener ciertas precauciones como ver el voltaje maximo que resiste el condensador de salida, existe un regulador TL431 es ajustable, debemos modificar algunas resisitencias, es totalmente estable comprobado con toda clase de cargas, logre de las fuentes de impresoras que tanto hay regular de 3.3 voltios hasta los 35 voltios, si se necesita mas seguramente habria que modificar algo mas y pienso que seria el transformador, saludos espero y les sirva de algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Mark , lo tuyo cómo anecdótico está bien , pero reglamentariamente estás reflotando el tema sin sentido.

Sería preferible que hagas un aporte de cómo has modificado las fuentes , con diagramas incluidos 

Gracias .


----------



## Marck (Jul 1, 2014)

Estare trabajado en ello, lo importante es el interes que se demuestre, no reflote el tema, por que esto creo que no se dijo antes. solo miren un poco el datasheet del regulador que les dije y se daran cuenta puesto que los circuitos de test estan ahi.


----------

